# stew left out all night?



## mammom (Aug 13, 2004)

I made a nice big pot of beef stew yesterday in my crockpot. I turned it off around 10:00 last night (forgetting it was still on!) and asked dh to put the pot in the fridge before he went to bed.

He forgot.

Do you think it's okay, or do I have to throw the whole thing away now?

I am so p.o.'ed.


----------



## Sifreynir (Dec 20, 2006)

I was brought up by my grandparents and they used to leave the stew in the pot (with lid) for a couple of days.

I'm still here!


----------



## spinach (Jan 26, 2003)

I think you'd be taking a chance. You may be just fine but you won't know for sure.

Sifreynir makes a good point, but I wonder if beef back in the day is equivalent to today's product.


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

Personally, I wouldn't eat it. But my DH would!


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

Does it smell bad? If not, I would just boil it. That would probably kill any organisms that grew in it overnight.

Good luck!


----------



## mammom (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spinach* 
Sifreynir makes a good point, but I wonder if beef back in the day is equivalent to today's product.

Our beef is locally raised, grass-fed, so I'm hoping it's high enough quality!

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. I will sniff it and also boil it if it doesn't smell bad...


----------



## moms3kids (Aug 16, 2006)

yep i'd prolly boil it for a little while to kill of some stuff then put it in the fridge a few days then freeze or toss it or reboil if it's gone in 3 days or so.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

i'd chuck it for sure!


----------



## Sifreynir (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spinach* 
Sifreynir makes a good point, but I wonder if beef back in the day is equivalent to today's product.


Well I know I sometimes say i feel like an old woman but OMG lol!









Where I was brought up the local butcher could probably tell you where your dinner was from that week and most likely the name of said animal! But I remember nan doing it with corned beef hash!?!

It should also be noted that top quality beef is left to hang to produce higher quality flavoured meat. Also 'back in the day' it wasn't refridgerated. So it would have been left out all night for a number of nights before you even got to touch it!
You wouldn't believe the price they pay for that now over here...allowing it to 'hang' rather than cutting its throat and slapping it on a plate!


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, since the correct way to make bone broths involves letting it sit out overnight in the pot, I imagine it's fine. I leave stuff like that out all the time. Food shouldn't spoil overnight.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd just boil it well and eat it anyway. I've done it before. I mean, if you'd boiled it well already there wouldn't be that many germs already in it to start repopulating immediately so it'd take some time to spoil.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

I would NOT eat it.


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

if i leave something in my crockpot overnight, even if it's turned off, if the lid is on, it's still warm the next morning.

i don't worry so much if it's been cooked. i probably wouldn't want to eat raw meat that's been on the counter all night, but cooked i would be okay with.


----------

